# El Natural Test



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Just recently got back into the hobby after a 2 year hiatus.  After browsing through the Internet, I discovered the concept of low tech. I decided to experiment with it to see how it works. Here are some pictures of my 6 gal tank.

Under direct sunlight:










After 3 days and still no algae:










One of the plants even bubbles oxygen when it gets direct sunlight!


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

sweet little tank- looks good!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Your tank looks great! What is the plant in the middle of the tank? It kind of looks like Baby Tears but I could be wrong.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks mommyeireanne and Red_Rose!

I am new to the planted tank hobby, although I have kept fish only tanks for several years. Here's some close up shots, so that kind folks here can help me identify them. :slywink:

Red_Rose, are you refering to this plant? I thought it looks like mini-glosso, that was why I bought it.










I never had success growing red coloured plants in my previous attempts at planted tanks. Hope the plant below changes that. What is it called?










I know the Hornworts and Frogbits, but what are the other two plants called?










I love the Frog Bits! They really appear to be growing fast.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ok the small one on a rock? is HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES or dwarf baby tears
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=51&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus

second one and
third not sure


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link oregon aqua! I knew there had to be a plant database here somewhere.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

I did some testing of pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.

pH: 7.2
NO2: 0 mg/L
NO3: 0 mg/L
NH3: 0.25 mg/L

Is it normal to get trace amounts of ammonia with zero amounts of nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I've never seen a picture of Frog Bit from underneath the water's surface. I really like the looks of it!

The first picture looks like it's either Ludwigia glandulosa or Ludwigia repens. I could be wrong though but it looks like one of the two. The one with the long, wide leaves(with the frogbit and hornwort) looks like it could be a type of Vallisneria. From what I've found on www.tropica.com, it looks like Vallisneria americana (gigantea).



blueboy said:


> I did some testing of pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.
> 
> pH: 7.2
> NO2: 0 mg/L
> ...


Yes, it is normal. It's probably bacteria breaking down organic matter in the tank. The plants should remove it soon enough.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

I have Val. Gigantea and I agree with you I believe it is also. But, you may want to look up Microrantibemum Umbrosum, which is another variety of Baby tears. I have this also, and it looks like what you have. Nice setup! good luck!


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

oh, I did want to mention that the Val., and baby tears are both considered medium, to high light plants. You may consider adding more light if they start looking weak.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay, so I assume its safe to have fauna in the tank this weekend. This is really different from cycling fish only tanks. I was still expecting zero ammonia.



Red_Rose said:


> Yes, it is normal. It's probably bacteria breaking down organic matter in the tank. The plants should remove it soon enough.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Okay noted. So far they look healthy, fingers crossed. Thanks for the advice!



dansbdk said:


> oh, I did want to mention that the Val., and baby tears are both considered medium, to high light plants. You may consider adding more light if they start looking weak.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Thought I should show some updates to my test tank after a 3 month period.





































Along the way, I was met with staghorn and hair algae. So I added 5 Yamato shrimps and 2 Cherry Red shrimps. I also started dosing Excel, about 0.5ml per day. I also increased my lights to 24W and started dosing ADA Brighty K about 0.25ml per day. Not sure if it qualifies as El Natural now. 

The baby tears were destroyed by the 5 Platies.  So I removed the lava rock and planted more hairgrass.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you have soil under the gravel? I can't tell by the pics. I read through the posts, and I don't think you mentioned it.

I love your platys. They are one of my favorites. I assume you are adding ferts because you are not noticing much growth, but I have to say, I still like your tank. Can't say I am crazy about the blue gravel, but it is "growing" on me the more I look at it.  The little bit of green algae on it really sets a mood - kinda peaceful.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, I do have soil under the blue gravel. I actually wanted to get something more natural, but the LFS near my home did not have anything else.  

I started adding ferts and more lights to try and see if I could speed up the growth rate.


----------

